# wife is looking to plant a flower garden



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.territorialseed.com/product/678/116

 might try to talk her into trying these.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

neal/cheryl said:


> My wife is looking to plant a flower garden to attract the humming birds
> can anyone suggest flowers that bees will benifit from
> the garden is going to be in the full sun
> Thanks


Red or pink honeysuckle bush for hummingbirds and russian sage for bees are a good choice, i think. Jack


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I had my green-thumb brother in law plan me a hummingbird garden for a sunny area. Plants he selected for me, for both hummingbirds and all-season blooming, included:
Bee balm (hummingbirds love these!) (Monarda "Jacob Cline")
Coral bells (Heuchera "Firefly")
Cardinal flower (Lobelia Cardinalis)
Butterly weed 
Yarrow (this spread a lot, beware)
Phlox
Black-eyed Susan (Rudbeckia "Goldsturm")
New England Aster "purple dome"
Sedum "Autumn joy" 
and some tall orange flower that I can not for the life of me remember.

Adjust as necessary for your zone. For a faster start with potted plants, I highly recommend Bluestone Perennials http://www.bluestoneperennials.com/b/bp/index.html


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Hollyhocks and Foxgloves


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

If you don't mind a plant that goes to seed and tries to take over the world, hummingbirds like trumpetvine.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Butterfly bush, which is different from butterfly weed. Butterfly bushes grow extremely fast, can reach 8 ft. tall and are loaded with nectar rich flower stalks.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

NeilV said:


> If you don't mind a plant that goes to seed and tries to take over the world, hummingbirds like trumpetvine.


Yes they can be invasive. But they are not too bad if you pull out ones you don't want early.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

trumpet vine grows wild in a lot of tobbacco patches here locals call it cow vine not sure why but it can be very invasive


----------



## Buckwheat (Jul 6, 2008)

*Buckwheat*

Buckwheat is a fast growing plant but not invasive. Honeybees love it and it can be double cropped south of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Buckwheat said:


> Buckwheat is a fast growing plant but not invasive. Honeybees love it and it can be double cropped south of the Mason-Dixon line.


Double and triple crops in WI also I had hummingbirds on my zinnias last summer, Will Rogers from Jungs.


http://www.jungseed.com/dp3.asp?c=451&SKU=08162


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Buckwheat said:


> Buckwheat is a fast growing plant but not invasive. Honeybees love it and it can be double cropped south of the Mason-Dixon line.


Buckwheat has always been and shall forever will be, the best honey IMO. Problem is finding a farmer that plants it. But they do use it to put things back into the soil that is needed. I even know someone with a tree farm that plants buckwheat. :shhhh:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

If you want a single plant for both hummers and bees, plant some Grandpa Ott variety morning glories. The hummers like the nectar, and my bees visit it for pollen.


----------



## neal/cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info 
Neal


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's my list of plants that I have seen hummingbirds use in NC.

A '*' indicates plants that were fed upon very often.

Natives to the Eastern US for hummingbirds

Perennial Vines
*Trumpet Honeysuckle, Lonicera sempervirens—Spring -Summer
Trumpet Creeper, Campsis radicans-- Summer-Fall
Crossvine, Bignonia capreolata – Spring-Summer

Herbaceous Perennials
Beebalm or Oswego Tea, Monarda didyma-- Summer
*Cardinal Flower, Lobelia cardinalis—Late Summer-Fall
*Red Columbine, Aquilegia canadense—Spring-Early Summer
Canada Lily, Lilium canadense—Late Spring
*Indian Pink, Spigelia marilandica—Late Spring-Summer

Shrubs
*Red Buckeye, Aesculus pavia – Spring
Summersweet, Clethera alnifolia – Summer-Fall

Reseeding Annual
*Spotted Jewelweed, Impatiens capensis—Late Summer


Non-Natives for Hummingbirds

Pineapple Sage, Salvia elegans
*Giant Blue Sage, Salvia guaranitica
(any of the Salvia’s attract them well)
*Red hot poker Kniphofia uvaria
*Fuchsia Fuschia hybrida
*Four-o'-clock Mirabilis jalapa
Beard Tongue Penstemon sp.
Shrub Verbena, Lantana camara 
Canna Canna sp. 
Gladiolus Gladiolus sp.
Butterfly Bush, Buddleia davidii
Rose of Sharon, Hibiscus syriacus
Cypress Vine, Ipomoea quamoclit 
*Flowering tobacco Nicotiana alata, N. sylvestris
Petunia Petunia hybrida 
*Spider flower Cleome hasslerana 
Zinnia Zinnia sp.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*more plants*

Hysop(I like the anise hysop)
Mint
Lavender
Sedum
Pea's(like a clinbing vine type)
Maybe a dwarf fruit tree ir 2 to give a little shade so you can plant some partial shade variteies!!
Tuplips
Basil
Russian sage

have fun. gardenings good for the soul!


----------

